

Pure-lang: algebraic Haskell with dynamic typing - dubiousjim
https://code.google.com/p/pure-lang/wiki/PureIntro

======
dubiousjim
Syntax is Haselly; but capabilities are more like a mix of OCaml (reference
cells, evaluation strict by default) and Scheme (dynamic typing, macros) and
an algebraic language like Mathematica (expressions don't need to fully
reduce).

Here is a page of sample code, with extensive comments:
[http://code.google.com/p/pure-
lang/source/browse/pure/exampl...](http://code.google.com/p/pure-
lang/source/browse/pure/examples/hello.pure)

